# emerge legt meinen Desktop lahm.

## markusk21

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hatte schon mehrfach das Problem, dass mein Desktop einfrohr, während ic emerge benutzte. Die Maus bewegt sich im 30sec-Takt oder so und damit war dann einfach nicht mehr zu arbeiten.

Leider habe ich nur die Vermutung, dass es am Umgang mit meiner Festplatte liegt.

Kann mir jemand helfen das Problem einzugrenzen und in den griff zu bekommen?

Vielen dank.

Markus

Ich hänge hier lspci und hdparm-daten an, sobald ich wieder meinen Desktop nutzen kann  :Sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

DMA aktiviert?

Setze die Priorität von emerge auf das niedrigste: PORTAGE_NICENESS="19" in die /etc/make.conf

Tobi

----------

## markusk21

Here we go:

 *Quote:*   

> # mount:
> 
> /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw)
> 
> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # hdparm /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  multcount     = 16 (on)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)
> 
> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)
> ...

 

Ich habe die Portage-Priorität eingefügt, aber ich frage mich trotzdem woran es liegt dass dieses Problem mit meinem langsameren Laptop nicht auftritt.

Kann ich das irgendwie benchmarken oder so? 

LG

Markus

----------

## manuels

hast du einen "preemptable" Kernel?

----------

## markusk21

Einen was? Ich kenne das Wort, aber nicht die Bedeutung  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> $ uname -a
> 
> Linux markus 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Sun Jun 24 23:06:03 CEST 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

Das sind die aktuellen stabilen gentoo-sources.

----------

## SvenFischer

Zu finden in der Kernelconfig:

Symbol: PREEMPT [=y]                                                                                                                 │

  │ Prompt: Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop)                                                                                     │

  │   Defined at kernel/Kconfig.preempt:36                                                                                               │

  │   Depends on: <choice>                                                                                                               │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                          │

  │     -> Processor type and features                                                                                                   │

  │       -> Preemption Model (<choice> [=y])

----------

## markusk21

Hmm:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y
> 
> # CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set
> ...

 

Das ist natürlich so nicht gewollt. Den comilier ich gleich noch mal. 

Vielen Dank für den Tipp!!!!

Gruß

Markus

----------

## sschlueter

Und dann:

```
ionice -c3 emerge ...
```

Dann sollte auch die normale IO-Aktivität durch das Emergen nicht mehr gestört werden.

----------

## markusk21

ionice?

Kenn ich nicht. Was macht das und wo finde ich das? emerge ionice -s hat nichts gebracht.

----------

## sschlueter

sys-process/schedutils

Bei ionice geht es um die Priorität des Prozesses bei IO-Aktivitäten. Das ist in diesem Kontext viel wichtiger als die CPU-Priorität.

----------

## markusk21

Klingt gut. Danke.

Edit:

Hmm, ach so. Muss jedes mal mit eingegeben werden.

Kann man das irgendwie automatisieren, sodass es bei jedem emerge beachtet wird?

----------

